# Muscle Vs Tuner



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is a debate im always having to deal with, and i want to know what p-fury thinks, and facts to back you up would be nice


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Honestly it's like comparing apples to oranges.

Both are good for certain things, if you want straight line, can't beat a muscle car. Want something for a track, tuner. Personal preference really, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

X2 straight line and drifting is all about muscle cars but for most other things awd is great but where most muscle cars lack

Im sure ZO will be here shortly


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Tuner as in dumb hondas with coffee can sized exhausts that scream and go no where? or tuner car as in something built and prepped for autocross? If we are talking about the former, then you def go with muscle for many reasons. If you are talking about the latter, then a tuned and built car is better. However, I will say this, there is nothing more epic than the sound of a lopey, dirty, aggressive, mean sounding v8. Me personally, I fancy my 1985 Monte Carlo SS with a custom built 350- true dual exhaust, edelbrock aluminum race heads, 9.8:1 compression, edlebrock 650 cfm carb, Edlebrock roller cam duration @ 050, 234/238, lift 539/548.

ps. my reply is in no way biased.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

muscle, f*ck electronics


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Im a muscle guy, but im also a new school muscle guy. Im not into carbs and b/s like that efi is where its at.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Muscle


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

there's nothing more annoying than those damn ricers with their stupid exhausts making noise. By the way, what's the deal of making so much noise ? It still remains a lame honda civic no ?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I like them both, but if I had to choose, say, between a Subaru STI or a Hemi Challanger no questions asked I'd take the Challanger.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> I like them both, but if I had to choose, say, between a Subaru STI or a Hemi Challanger no questions asked I'd take the Challanger.


the sti is a much better overall car imo. what good is being able to go fast in a straight line if the handling is sh*t?
you guys are talking about little ricer buckets but thats not a true tuner car. tuner ftw


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think he means ricers in little honda crx's with huge exhaust tips with tiny stock inline 4's. I think he's talking about the skylines, evo's, impreza sti's, supra's and so on. 
I personally don't like either anymore, had the pleasure of driving and owning both, but IMO nothing beats a European sports car. I find American cars to be poorly built, and a headache after modifying. Though my current daily driver is a 2006 Hummer H2 with corsa exhaust, edelbrock shorty ceramic headers, msd wires, v-power plugs and list goes on and on (was thinking about supercharging but then upgrading to a duramax engine became so appealing







). Had a friends moded Viper for a week, and the torque was just ridiculous no traction what so ever and you could just burn rubber all the way through gears.
Japanese cars are good solid build, efficient though at times not as fun to drive as a pure muscle car.
For me now, sports cars, strictly European, though I am thinking of buying my dads old GSX just for kicks, lol.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'll take the V8. there's literally nothing on this earth like a catless straight piped V8 running through flowmasters, with a roots blower on top slamming you into your seat and vibrating your fillings out while you launch up the road and get everyones attention for a mile around. i've seen some scary fast STI's and built up supras, but i still like the muscle and big trunk.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

65galhex said:


> Tuner as in dumb hondas with coffee can sized exhausts that scream and go no where? or tuner car as in something built and prepped for autocross? If we are talking about the former, then you def go with muscle for many reasons. If you are talking about the latter, then a tuned and built car is better. However, I will say this, there is nothing more epic than the sound of a lopey, dirty, aggressive, mean sounding v8. Me personally, I fancy my 1985 Monte Carlo SS with a custom built 350- true dual exhaust, edelbrock aluminum race heads, 9.8:1 compression, edlebrock 650 cfm carb, Edlebrock roller cam duration @ 050, 234/238, lift 539/548.
> 
> ps. my reply is in no way biased.


Dude f*ck u an ur igorant a$$ comments prove that hondas go nowhere i said tuner not not specifically hondas, please can we get people with knowledge not d!ckheads who have nothing to do


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow man, I don't think he meant it like that. Hondas get picked on cuz a lot of people work on them half assed or just throw an aftermarket muffler on them and call it a 10second car. There's a huge difference between a rice burner with a muffler and a tuner that someone actually put time and effort into


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Tuner as in dumb hondas with coffee can sized exhausts that scream and go no where? or tuner car as in something built and prepped for autocross? If we are talking about the former, then you def go with muscle for many reasons. If you are talking about the latter, then a tuned and built car is better. However, I will say this, there is nothing more epic than the sound of a lopey, dirty, aggressive, mean sounding v8. Me personally, I fancy my 1985 Monte Carlo SS with a custom built 350- true dual exhaust, edelbrock aluminum race heads, 9.8:1 compression, edlebrock 650 cfm carb, Edlebrock roller cam duration @ 050, 234/238, lift 539/548.
> 
> ps. my reply is in no way biased.


Dude f*ck u an ur igorant a$$ comments prove that hondas go nowhere i said tuner not not specifically hondas, please can we get people with knowledge not d!ckheads who have nothing to do
[/quote]
You own a Honda don't you. lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> i'll take the V8. there's literally nothing on this earth like a catless straight piped V8 running through flowmasters, with a roots blower on top slamming you into your seat and vibrating your fillings out while you launch up the road and get everyones attention for a mile around. i've seen some scary fast STI's and built up supras, but i still like the muscle and big trunk.


exaCTLY thank you for your comment







, see guys he stated he likes muscle personaly and also acknowledge the tuners.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea but you gotta be as pissed as anyone when people throw a loud ass soup-can on and start talkin about how fast their car is with nothing really done to it


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> Wow man, I don't think he meant it like that. Hondas get picked on cuz a lot of people work on them half assed or just throw an aftermarket muffler on them and call it a 10second car. There's a huge difference between a rice burner with a muffler and a tuner that someone actually put time and effort into


thank you, and i get offended because im the guy who actualy puts time and effort into my hondas, and i curse the day that ricer put neons under hondas


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i put a supercharger on my honda...but it didn't mow the lawn any better...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

sapir said:


> i put a supercharger on my honda...but it didn't mow the lawn any better...


not the lawn mowers dude....


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Wow man, I don't think he meant it like that. Hondas get picked on cuz a lot of people work on them half assed or just throw an aftermarket muffler on them and call it a 10second car. There's a huge difference between a rice burner with a muffler and a tuner that someone actually put time and effort into


thank you, and i get offended because im the guy who actualy puts time and effort into my hondas, and i curse the day that ricer put neons under hondas
[/quote]

Yea but for every one of you there's 10 little high schoolers that take short cuts and half ass it. A lot of my friends have VWs and its funny as hell watching some guy talk sh*t on my friend in his R32 when my friend has a 450hp jetta...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Wow man, I don't think he meant it like that. Hondas get picked on cuz a lot of people work on them half assed or just throw an aftermarket muffler on them and call it a 10second car. There's a huge difference between a rice burner with a muffler and a tuner that someone actually put time and effort into


thank you, and i get offended because im the guy who actualy puts time and effort into my hondas, and i curse the day that ricer put neons under hondas
[/quote]

Yea but for every one of you there's 10 little high schoolers that take short cuts and half ass it. A lot of my friends have VWs and its funny as hell watching some guy talk sh*t on my friend in his R32 when my friend has a 450hp jetta...
[/quote]

exactlythats how i eel bro ..... except my rides not pushing 450hp


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont care who you are...you start this m**********r outside a club, you're getting p*ssy.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

this is for everybody who dont know what a real hnda can do 




shut the non-believers up..... [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MHSG-E_x8Q&feature=related


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, go's great in a straight line, but i'll tell you what, dont even try to tell me that 1000hp civic will outhandle anything. that would go nowhere on a track that isn't straight. the thing is, there's a balance that must be met for an all around vehicle, i think more than "tuners" cars like the corvette, to a certain extent, the lotus's, are much closer to achieving a vehicle that is very good in both straight line, AND cornering, that it's just an all around better "race" car. tuners are small, they crumble in a crash, they dont have the sound presence of a big muscle car, and they have just as high a price tag (go buy a brand new STi, i'll grab a camaro SS and a supercharger). or just keep it stock and get just as good fuel economy as the subi, still pump out 422hp. or i could spend 10 grand more and get a ZL1. i mean, at the end of the day, it's about what you like...i sat in a camaro SS, i sat in a lancer evo, an STi, a genesis coupe, a 350z, a challenger SRT8...and TBH, if i could go 100 miles an hour in any of them, it would be the camaro or the challenger...they were much more comfortable than the "tuners" that i sat in, and they offered me the best "feeling", which is what it's all about. if you like civics better, you have your reasons, it's just not for me. a rumbling V8 is just not something you can replace.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> yeah, go's great in a straight line, but i'll tell you what, dont even try to tell me that 1000hp civic will outhandle anything. that would go nowhere on a track that isn't straight. the thing is, there's a balance that must be met for an all around vehicle, i think more than "tuners" cars like the corvette, to a certain extent, the lotus's, are much closer to achieving a vehicle that is very good in both straight line, AND cornering, that it's just an all around better "race" car. tuners are small, they crumble in a crash, they dont have the sound presence of a big muscle car, and they have just as high a price tag (go buy a brand new STi, i'll grab a camaro SS and a supercharger). or just keep it stock and get just as good fuel economy as the subi, still pump out 422hp. or i could spend 10 grand more and get a ZL1. i mean, at the end of the day, it's about what you like...i sat in a camaro SS, i sat in a lancer evo, an STi, a genesis coupe, a 350z, a challenger SRT8...and TBH, if i could go 100 miles an hour in any of them, it would be the camaro or the challenger...they were much more comfortable than the* "tuners" that i sat in, and they offered me the best "feeling",* which is what it's all about. if you like civics better, you have your reasons, it's just not for me. a rumbling V8 is just not something you can replace.



















im not saying that civic can corner the best and race in circle, but its deffinatelly not slow like everbody portrays them to be.

please watch this next video


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

You can make anything fast to a limit from stock. And a heavily modified civic is far from discreet and I just don't like the look of them. I'd rather drive this station wagon around then a heavily modified civic.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> You can make anything fast to a limit from stock. And a heavily modified civic is far from discreet and I just don't like the look of them. I'd rather drive this station wagon around then a heavily modified civic.


WOOOOW

well at the end of the day its always gonna be opinion


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Tuner vehicles make me want to throw up in my mouth. I love American Muscle. Yeah well, tuner cars could maybe be tweaked to go faster in some cases, but whats the point of going fast while looking like a feminine douchebag? Do we even really need to go THAT fast on public roads? There something about the presence, looks, sound, feel, and overall badass demeanor about American Muscle cars that is very admirable.

Fast Civic passes me by on the street = I pull over to vomit.

Classic Muscle Car cruises by = I stare and say Damn what a car.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Tuner vehicles make me want to throw up in my mouth. I love American Muscle. Yeah well, tuner cars could maybe be tweaked to go faster in some cases, but whats the point of going fast while looking like a feminine douchebag? Do we even really need to go THAT fast on public roads? There something about the presence, looks, sound, feel, and overall badass demeanor about American Muscle cars that is very admirable.
> 
> Fast Civic passes me by on the street = I pull over to vomit.
> 
> Classic Muscle Car cruises by = I stare and say Damn what a car.


+1

I love the way my v12 looks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice, got any full car shots? My friends dad use to have one in black, pretty hard to come by one in good condition.
Like I was saying, European all the way.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Traveller said:


> Nice, got any full car shots? My friends dad use to have one in black, pretty hard to come by one in good condition.
> Like I say saying, European all the way.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Muscle cars all day


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks tip top condition.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Traveller said:


> Looks tip top condition.


Thank you! It's a 1993 with 70k miles.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Color me crazy, but I think "muscle car" and "tuner car" needs to be redefined. Where do 370s, old twin turbo supras M5s, M6s, M3s, and genisises sit? They are just rwd cars with monster engines under the front hood. How about a sho Taurus? It's a big american car with a fairly gutsy engine, but it is just a turbo 6. To make it tougher, how about rotary mazdas? Plenty of power and rwd, but some of the earlier ones were 911 prices. Is it a tuner car, super car, or muscle car? Skylines are easier. Are they just tuner cars or super cars? I know many of you are saying, "wtf, this guy obviously doesn't know what country these cars are from."

You guys (along with every other person that has ridiculous biases) need to get over it. This is just as retarded, maybe more retarded, than the Ford, GM, and Mopar argument. WTF difference does it make if it's built in America/Australia or some other place? The recent GTOs were all over the "tuner" cars in drifting, The old mustangs/comaros made a hell of a stance in tour car circuits, Vettes/vipers are near the top of ring times, the old supras would outrun anything america made in a straight line, and civics don't have anything going for them besides banging off their almost unbelievable red lines.

Buy the car you love to look at, and bolt sh*t onto it to make it drive like you want. Every car has its strengths and weaknesses when it comes to driveline/handling, decide what you want.

As for me, I'm gonna get another diesel pickup (gasp!!!) and build the hell out of it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would put neons under my tuner







But it definately won't be a honda lol.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

id buy an Audi R8 , over anything that has a hemi in it.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Muscle car = Naturally aspirated engine

Tuner car = Engine with add ons, including from the factory


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> I like them both, but if I had to choose, say, between a Subaru STI or a Hemi Challanger no questions asked I'd take the Challanger.


You have SRT10 In the chally to look forward to soon.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I have driven a lot of cars and personally I am more into tuners. It rains a lot here and I recently drove a new SS Camaro in the rain and it freaked me out. Great power, and a tight ride, but just not good enough weather to own one. 
The reason I don't like old muscle cars is that they are unsafe. Mettle dashes and steering columns, with no breakaway steering wheels? Its common for people to think that these cars are safe because of their size and weight, but the are not even close to the safety of most modern cars.
Also I am just too young (bout 30) to have a history of growing up loving these cars. I don't have a connection with them, I just view them as old clunkers. The sound of them is just like a boat, very inefficient use of fuel. They may get attention, but I always look at things that hurt my ears and cut off my oxygen supply. 
New Muscle cars are a different story though. I really love the look and feel of the new Camaro, as well as some of the dodges. 
Personally I don't like anything FWD either. Srt-4 is a good example of a great power-plant that got screwed by torque steer. That car would still be in production if it was AWD or RWD, and I might own one. I respect it if it goes fast, but I just don't like it as a racing platform. I mean why is it that the top of the line racing Honda's are RWD (NSX, S2000).


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> I have driven a lot of cars and personally I am more into tuners. It rains a lot here and I recently drove a new SS Camaro in the rain and it freaked me out. Great power, and a tight ride, but just not good enough weather to own one.
> The reason I don't like old muscle cars is that they are unsafe. Mettle dashes and steering columns, with no breakaway steering wheels? Its common for people to think that these cars are safe because of their size and weight, but the are not even close to the safety of most modern cars.
> Also I am just too young (bout 30) to have a history of growing up loving these cars. I don't have a connection with them, I just view them as old clunkers. The sound of them is just like a boat, very inefficient use of fuel. They may get attention, but I always look at things that hurt my ears and cut off my oxygen supply.
> New Muscle cars are a different story though. I really love the look and feel of the new Camaro, as well as some of the dodges.
> Personally I don't like anything FWD either. Srt-4 is a good example of a great power-plant that got screwed by torque steer. That car would still be in production if it was AWD or RWD, and I might own one. I respect it if it goes fast, but I just don't like it as a racing platform. I mean why is it that the top of the line racing Honda's are RWD (NSX, S2000).


Very interesting, k20 are really strong motors therefor all New 2010 civics all have , rsx etc.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

rchan11 said:


> Muscle car = Naturally aspirated engine
> 
> Tuner car = Engine with add ons, including from the factory


You have to modify muscle cars too are you stupid!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Trigga said:


> I would put neons under my tuner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you would put neons under a car lmao.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm either one, depends on the car really.

Right now I'd be tuner though, twin turbos + inline 6 FTW! Plus need somewhat descent gas mileage for a DD.

I can't do 4 cylinder though, thats what kept me away from a S2000.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> yeah, go's great in a straight line, but i'll tell you what, dont even try to tell me that 1000hp civic will outhandle anything. that would go nowhere on a track that isn't straight. the thing is, there's a balance that must be met for an all around vehicle, i think more than "tuners" cars like the corvette, to a certain extent, the lotus's, are much closer to achieving a vehicle that is very good in both straight line, AND cornering, that it's just an all around better "race" car. tuners are small, they crumble in a crash, they dont have the sound presence of a big muscle car, and they have just as high a price tag (go buy a brand new STi, i'll grab a camaro SS and a supercharger). or just keep it stock and get just as good fuel economy as the subi, still pump out 422hp. or i could spend 10 grand more and get a ZL1. i mean, at the end of the day, it's about what you like...i sat in a camaro SS, i sat in a lancer evo, an STi, a genesis coupe, a 350z, a challenger SRT8...and TBH, if i could go 100 miles an hour in any of them, it would be the camaro or the challenger...they were much more comfortable than the "tuners" that i sat in, and they offered me the best "feeling", which is what it's all about. if you like civics better, you have your reasons, it's just not for me. a rumbling V8 is just not something you can replace.


Lotus isn't good for straight lines. As much as I love the cars, they are all about corners.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lotus is deffinately a track car.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

As long as the car in question can pull 1+ lateral G, break 190mph in the mile, hold 160mph with cruise on and do 0-100-0mph in less than 15 seconds.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Tuner as in dumb hondas with coffee can sized exhausts that scream and go no where? or tuner car as in something built and prepped for autocross? If we are talking about the former, then you def go with muscle for many reasons. If you are talking about the latter, then a tuned and built car is better. However, I will say this, there is nothing more epic than the sound of a lopey, dirty, aggressive, mean sounding v8. Me personally, I fancy my 1985 Monte Carlo SS with a custom built 350- true dual exhaust, edelbrock aluminum race heads, 9.8:1 compression, edlebrock 650 cfm carb, Edlebrock roller cam duration @ 050, 234/238, lift 539/548.
> 
> ps. my reply is in no way biased.


Dude f*ck u an ur igorant a$$ comments prove that hondas go nowhere i said tuner not not specifically hondas, please can we get people with knowledge not d!ckheads who have nothing to do
[/quote]

Not so quick to judge friend because if you look at the very first sentence, it is a question asking for clarification on what the definition of a tuner car is. The second is another question defining what a real tuner car is- something that is built and thoughtfully planned for a specific purpose. That would include the likes of skylines, old school bimmers, sti's, evo's, etc; basically the cars that were mentioned in some later posts. I also went on to clarify my opinion-which opinions are like [email protected]@holes, everyone has one. It was simply how I see it. I never said I was right and my answer was the be all end all. Done correctly most cars can be truly awesome and there is nothing wrong with taking the time to do things right and not half assing modifications. Like you said, you take your time with your honda and thats fine. Is it something I would do, no. That is what makes you, you and what makes me, me. That also doesnt mean I dont appreciate nice work. Lastly, not for nothing, but the final comment in my post was my way of simply replying to a thread, not criticizing anyone for their preference on ride.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Tuner vehicles make me want to throw up in my mouth. I love American Muscle. Yeah well, tuner cars could maybe be tweaked to go faster in some cases, but whats the point of going fast while looking like a feminine douchebag? Do we even really need to go THAT fast on public roads? *There something about the presence, looks, sound, feel, and overall badass demeanor about American Muscle cars that is very admirable. *
> 
> Fast Civic passes me by on the street = I pull over to vomit.
> 
> Classic Muscle Car cruises by = I stare and say Damn what a car.


Holy crap I just looked outside and saw pigs flying.....I Agree with DT on this one....what is the world coming to.

I know that a lot of us immediately think of Civics with fart cans when we hear Tuner that's why we have a bad taste in our mouths. Nothing beats the looks you'll get with you fire up your muscle car and it's sitting there loping like a beast and thundering the ground!!! I don't care how nice your tuner's exhaust is it'll never sound like a muscle car.

Now don't get me wrong I love the looks of a good tuner car such as the Nissan 370z something like 330hp with a naturally aspired V6 is pretty cool. I know the new mustangs and camaros have a good amount of HP in a V6 but comon why spend the money on a muscle car and buy it with a V6.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Muscle car = Naturally aspirated engine
> 
> Tuner car = Engine with add ons, including from the factory


You have to modify muscle cars too are you stupid!
[/quote]

I didn't call you any names and respected you and others in their opinions. There's no need for that and I hope you'd do the same in the future. Muscle cars of the 60s, 70s and today have big block v8s off the factory without any mods. Anything you add on to your car aside from original equipment is tuned, also including from the factory. Motorsport (M) from BMW is a factory tuner as well as the AMG from Mercedes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

True you still haven't classified what you mean by tuner. When I hear tuner car, I think of an Asian import. Even if I saw a mustang stripped and rebuilt with a supercharged stroker, nothing in the car being stock, computers all over the place, I'd still consider it a muscle car.
You haven't classified what you mean yet, and that is what confuses people about this subject. If you took a c6 and changed the cam, pipes, heads and so on, you'd still need to electronically tune it, so to you is that a tunner or a modified muscle car?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Traveller said:


> True you still haven't classified what you mean by tuner. When I hear tuner car, I think of an Asian import. Even if I saw a mustang stripped and rebuilt with a supercharged stroker, nothing in the car being stock, computers all over the place, I'd still consider it a muscle car.
> You haven't classified what you mean yet, and that is what confuses people about this subject. If you took a c6 and changed the cam, pipes, heads and so on, you'd still need to electronically tune it, so to you is that a tunner or a modified muscle car?


Perhaps this will clarify it better. Anything aside from factory original is tuning, replacement of basic engine components with aftermarket versions.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_tuning


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

rchan11 said:


> Tuner as in dumb hondas with coffee can sized exhausts that scream and go no where? or tuner car as in something built and prepped for autocross? If we are talking about the former, then you def go with muscle for many reasons. If you are talking about the latter, then a tuned and built car is better. However, I will say this, there is nothing more epic than the sound of a lopey, dirty, aggressive, mean sounding v8. Me personally, I fancy my 1985 Monte Carlo SS with a custom built 350- true dual exhaust, edelbrock aluminum race heads, 9.8:1 compression, edlebrock 650 cfm carb, Edlebrock roller cam duration @ 050, 234/238, lift 539/548.
> 
> ps. my reply is in no way biased.


Dude f*ck u an ur igorant a$$ comments prove that hondas go nowhere i said tuner not not specifically hondas, please can we get people with knowledge not d!ckheads who have nothing to do
[/quote]

Not so quick to judge friend because if you look at the very first sentence, it is a question asking for clarification on what the definition of a tuner car is. The second is another question defining what a real tuner car is- something that is built and thoughtfully planned for a specific purpose. That would include the likes of skylines, old school bimmers, sti's, evo's, etc; basically the cars that were mentioned in some later posts. I also went on to 
clarify my opinion-which opinions are like [email protected]@holes, everyone has one. It was simply how I see it. I never said I was right and my answer was the be all end all. Done correctly most cars can be truly awesome and there is nothing wrong with taking the time to do things right and not half assing modifications. Like you said, you take your time with your honda and thats fine. Is it something I would do, no. That is what makes you, you and what makes me, me. That also doesnt mean I dont appreciate nice work. Lastly, not for nothing, but the final comment in my post was my way of simply replying to a thread, not criticizing anyone for their preference on ride.
[/quote]
Again i appologies for my behavior....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It comes down to individual taste of car. There are no right or wrong answers. As for me, I prefer a car that is classy as well as high performance. A tuner that is done correctly can be both. The wagon in the video is lightning quick and fast, but I wouldn't want to go on a date with it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

rchan11 said:


> It comes down to individual taste of car. There are no right or wrong answers. As for me, I prefer a car that is classy as well as high performance. A tuner that is done correctly can be both. The wagon in the video is lightning quick and fast, but I wouldn't want to go on a date with it.


I would, I'd end up scoring with Betty Sue for sure if I pulled up to her trailer in that mean machine


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Traveller said:


> It comes down to individual taste of car. There are no right or wrong answers. As for me, I prefer a car that is classy as well as high performance. A tuner that is done correctly can be both. The wagon in the video is lightning quick and fast, but I wouldn't want to go on a date with it.


I would, I'd end up scoring with Betty Sue for sure if I pulled up to her trailer in that mean machine








[/quote]
Have a pic of her?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

rchan11 said:


> It comes down to individual taste of car. There are no right or wrong answers. As for me, I prefer a car that is classy as well as high performance. A tuner that is done correctly can be both. The wagon in the video is lightning quick and fast, but I wouldn't want to go on a date with it.


I would, I'd end up scoring with Betty Sue for sure if I pulled up to her trailer in that mean machine








[/quote]
Have a pic of her?








[/quote]


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

sapir said:


> I like them both, but if I had to choose, say, between a Subaru STI or a Hemi Challanger no questions asked I'd take the Challanger.


the sti is a much better overall car imo. what good is being able to go fast in a straight line if the handling is sh*t?
you guys are talking about little ricer buckets but thats not a true tuner car. tuner ftw
[/quote]
I've driven both a 2011 Subaru WRX (Roomie just traded up from her 2007) and a 2010 Challenger RT 5.7 HEMI (belongs to one of my Uncles). WRX handled better, but the Challanger's handling is far from sh*t. I think the misconception comes from people who aren't used to a big heavy car and are afraid of thowing it into corners. If you put the SRT8 up against the STI on a road coarse with some decent straightaways my bet is they'll come up almost dead even. The STI will chew up the corners but that big HEMI will quickly make up the lost ground on the straights.
Performance being what it is, I'm also factoring in dailly driving. The Challanger rides much nicer, doesn't need premium gas, and God forbid you get in an accident, that beast is 4500lbs of pure win.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pfreak is the new Dolphinswin


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Pfreak is the new Dolphinswin


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm finding it hard to understand why you asked for opinions and then over reacted when you got them. lol


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Plowboy said:


> Color me crazy, but I think "muscle car" and "tuner car" needs to be redefined. Where do 370s, old twin turbo supras M5s, M6s, M3s, and genisises sit? They are just rwd cars with monster engines under the front hood. How about a sho Taurus? It's a big american car with a fairly gutsy engine, but it is just a turbo 6. To make it tougher, how about rotary mazdas? Plenty of power and rwd, but some of the earlier ones were 911 prices. Is it a tuner car, super car, or muscle car? Skylines are easier. Are they just tuner cars or super cars? I know many of you are saying, "wtf, this guy obviously doesn't know what country these cars are from."
> 
> You guys (along with every other person that has ridiculous biases) need to get over it. This is just as retarded, maybe more retarded, than the Ford, GM, and Mopar argument. WTF difference does it make if it's built in America/Australia or some other place? The recent GTOs were all over the "tuner" cars in drifting, The old mustangs/comaros made a hell of a stance in tour car circuits, Vettes/vipers are near the top of ring times, the old supras would outrun anything america made in a straight line, and civics don't have anything going for them besides banging off their almost unbelievable red lines.
> 
> ...


For a daily I am all about diesel, soon the rest of the world will get their heads out teir asses and realiese this. makes me want to move to the u.k. sometimes.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> I'm finding it hard to understand why you asked for opinions and then over reacted when you got them. lol


hmmm lets see READ the title........









ya see honda vs muscle?









i misunderstood peoples posts


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

It's the direction it started heading to.
The wanabe tuner cars are mostly hondas, and there's a lot of them after the whole fast & the furious franchise. Props to you for actually caring about your car and wanting good solid performance. 
But for every person like you, there's hundreds of posers who just want a loud exhaust, neons, stupid body kits, tacky looking rims, huge wings that do nothing for down force, and stickers all over their car.
This is a perfect example







Just a fun fact, type in ricer in Google, go to images, and the first two related searches are ricer honda, and ricer civic lol.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

that is very true and i accept it

what i dont accept is when people say they cant go fast


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Real cars lift the front tires not spin them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

^









Any car if heavily modified enough can become lightning fast, yet they are no longer reliable to drive daily. Once you heavily modify a car, working on it become a daily routine. Take dragsters for instance, fast as hell, yet after every run they need to be checked and worked on.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ahahahaa yea hondas cant do that

i let you waste your time with wheelies [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-rwbgs7oNU&feature=related

oops double post


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thats how i pull out of mcdonalds drive thrus, your just jealous


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

That mustang looks like a low 7 sec car, too bad he lost control.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> thats how i pull out of mcdonalds drive thrus, your just jealous






































ya got me !


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

This is the kind of tuner that I like.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

rchan11 said:


> This is the kind of tuner that I like.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=w6mOkWuaAC0












X2 cant go wrong with a SUPRA


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Isn't hard to get a car to do low 7's in a 1/4. I've met people who laugh at cars that can't run a 1/4 below 6, note these are hardcore mofo's when it comes to cars. Here's a cool clip of a silverado running a 1/8 below 7.





Crazy 1/4 drags aren't daily driver.

Here's another cool clip, street car too.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtl6Y7FmUdg


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this is all you need to know...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> this is all you need to know...


Thats a nice muscle !


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bob351 said:


> Real cars lift the front tires not spin them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Maybe not my honda, but can your brain process this.









PS: I've never owned a honda and never will unless its a clean NSX. Opps I apologize, I've owned a F4i.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

^ goood for u

Yo again were talking about tuners 4get honda i get it now non of ya like em

TUNER TUNER TUNER TUNER


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Using the word tuner is wrong anyway. Change it to stock muscle vs modified whatever. lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

a stock muscle vs a skyline?

cmon lets be real


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Then a modified drag mustang vs a modified drag skyline would be tuner vs tuner by your definition.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Hondas are modified. Evo's are stock...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Hondas are modified. Evo's are stock...


There are some crazy modded evos with rebuilt turbos. Fast as hell and AWD so amazing track cars that aren't scared of getting dirty.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

why do i feel like your mixing up my words ,

Stock rust bucket muscle vs stock* skyline*---- is gonna win

modified muscle i dont care if you have the biggest block you dont see muscles going this fast and take turns


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I love Evo's.

What im saying is. My stock car would probly beat his modded car lol.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Still the king of the hill


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

What about a stock Ford GT40? Pure muscle, and one of the fastest cars on the planet, both straight and around a track. Z06 stock, fast as hell and would rip a stock skyline r33 or r34 on the track and in the straight.

And sorry skylines r34's and r33's aren't that fast stock, their engines are restricted in Japan.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

like I said before if the cruise doesn't work at 160 it's quick not fast.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Real cars lift the front tires not spin them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Maybe not my honda, but can your brain process this.









PS: I've never owned a honda and never will unless its a clean NSX. Opps I apologize, I've owned a F4i.
[/quote]















touche my friend touche


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Still the king of the hill


That shut me up bput stock skilines, but im preety sure theres a tuner out there that can top that


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

GT40 smokes lambos. Hell my friends lightly modded viper smoked a murcielago lol.
Here's a clip from the Emirates, nissan patrol smoking a lamborghini murcielago.
The patrol is running a vette engine, not sure which lol.





Any car heavily modified can be fast, this is just the proof.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea i take back lambo, how bout bulgatti (i think thats how you say it)


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not that into cars. If it gets me from point A to point B, I really don't care what I'm driving. Cars are the worst investment anyone can make.

That being said, if I were picking between a muscle car and a tuner and money wasn't an object, I would pick muscle everytime.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont consider new corvettes challenger camaro " muscle " , im talking bout those 70's cars



MPG said:


> I'm not that into cars. If it gets me from point A to point B, I really don't care what I'm driving. Cars are the worst investment anyone can make.
> 
> That being said, if I were picking between a muscle car and a tuner and money wasn't an object, I would pick muscle everytime.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Yea i take back lambo, how bout bulgatti (i think thats how you say it)


Shelby made a car faster, Shelby Ultimate Aero, now the fastest production car, also a car with muscle car roots.
Plus when it comes to what is faster, it all depends on what the car was built for.

edit: My bad, apparently Bugatti are winning again with their super sport, lol.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

But i honestly will admit if i had to choose between a bad ass 2011 mustang cobra and a bad ass civic id go with the stang!!!! Theyr too much especially the saleen. I was see saleen go against that corvett, the skyline was All-wheel drive= heavier. And it was the american version wich is slower than jappans


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

At the end of the day, you buy what you want and you do whatever the f*ck you want with it. Who gives a f*ck what anyone says. I drive a 3.7l jeep and think I'm cool.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Right on ^^


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> At the end of the day, you buy what you want and you do whatever the f*ck you want with it. Who gives a f*ck what anyone says. I drive a 3.7l jeep and *think I'm cool.*


And you're the only one.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Have you test driven a lotus? Oh yeah you can't. Move on from here, baldy.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Have you test driven a lotus? Oh yeah you can't. Move on from here, baldy.


there's a shitload of lotus dealers in the US...two in ohio in-fact.

http://www.magcars.com/index.htm


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nicely put R1


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

btw a 67k lotus exige S240 coupe go's 0-60 in 4.1 seconds and corners like no other car out there...who was saying they aren't fast in a straight line?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Callaway, Lingenfelter, Mallett and the hinson supercars guys take care of keeping the Vette's at the top of the food chain. it's never going to stop!

No replacement for displacement...Why Because it's all one big air pump and overall capacity is key, as can do the same mods to a 4 and 6 cylinder that you can to an 8, 10 and 12...it's more of a compression(sp) ratio game.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

r1der he went to test drive it, but his knees touched the windshield because he's an ogre.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> btw a 67k lotus exige S240 coupe go's 0-60 in 4.1 seconds and corners like no other car out there...who was saying they aren't fast in a straight line?


top speed?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

147. the GTE is electronically limited to 160. 0-100 9.98 seconds 1.01g skidpad on stock tires, 60-0 100-112 (depending on tester).


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> 147. the GTE is electronically limited to 160. 0-100 9.98 seconds 1.01g skidpad on stock tires, 60-0 100-112 (depending on tester).


147 is slow, 60-130 is where it's at...if you can't roll off a soft offset at 95ish with 1/4 mi left, then go home...the gearing has fucked the lotus, in this case


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> Callaway, Lingenfelter, Mallett and the hinson supercars guys take care of keeping the Vette's at the top of the food chain. it's never going to stop!
> 
> No replacement for displacement...Why Because it's all one big air pump and overall capacity is key, as can do the same mods to a 4 and 6 cylinder that you can to an 8, 10 and 12...it's more of a compression(sp) ratio game.


sure , but idc what you say they will never touch this


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Callaway, Lingenfelter, Mallett and the hinson supercars guys take care of keeping the Vette's at the top of the food chain. it's never going to stop!
> 
> No replacement for displacement...Why Because it's all one big air pump and overall capacity is key, as can do the same mods to a 4 and 6 cylinder that you can to an 8, 10 and 12...it's more of a compression(sp) ratio game.


sure , but idc what you say they will never touch this





[/quote]
Your stuck in the fast & the furious phase, lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> Callaway, Lingenfelter, Mallett and the hinson supercars guys take care of keeping the Vette's at the top of the food chain. it's never going to stop!
> 
> No replacement for displacement...Why Because it's all one big air pump and overall capacity is key, as can do the same mods to a 4 and 6 cylinder that you can to an 8, 10 and 12...it's more of a compression(sp) ratio game.


sure , but idc what you say they will never touch this





[/quote]
Your stuck in the fast & the furious phase, lol
[/quote]

Im just saying that bastard is fast and japan are doing it BIG

.... too bad the car was probably crushed by a house


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

here's the thing...the exige S 260 would keep up with a zr1 on a track like laguna, and the s 260 costs mid 70's, while a zr1 is 107,000.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> here's the thing...the exige S 260 would keep up with a zr1 on a track like laguna, and the s 260 costs mid 70's, while a zr1 is 107,000.


Your forgetting the dealer premium...does the lotus come with a the comforts of a CTS V? also 0-100-0...still a mid 90 ITR does 135 top speed


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Who said lotus dont feel good when ya sit in em, i hate when people compare their cars too cadi's . I feel no difference


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

No saloon car compares to the bmw m5. Beautiful sounding v10 engine, slap a nice exhaust on and it's amazing. Can't wait to see how the new v8 is going to sound







hopefully they beef it up and it isn't the exact same engine that they put in the m3.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I personally like sleeper cars, m5 is a good example, you take the badges off and no one would ever suspect it unless they are familiar with the car.
I also like the crazy custom builds like old mini coopers with hayabusa engines







here's a crazy smart car with a GSX-R engine in. Pure craziness.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

M3 is the only sports car bmw has thats both sport and luxorious ....... Rite?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> M3 is the only sports car bmw has thats both sport and luxorious ....... Rite?


It's a coupe at the end of the day, not really full sports car. They did once upon a time make an amazing roadster, the Z8. My cousin had one and it was fast as lightning and very nicely designed. You can find M3's that have been modified by aftermarket companies, also they made the limited M3 CSL which had modest differences from the standard M3.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

This entire thread is why the Impreza is becoming the new Civic. I need to sell my car and get a Porsche so I can blend in with the other old farts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Scrappy said:


> This entire thread is why the Impreza is becoming the new Civic. I need to sell my car and get a Porsche so I can blend in with the other old farts.


The impreza is far from becomming like the civic. A world class rally car, multiple time winner, compared to a civic?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I personally cant stand the sound of a heavily modded honda, or the looks at that....Most of the time they put lame ass decals or a silly paint job on the honda and thats jus goofy IMO. I'm an american muscle guy myself and always will be. I have a couple buddies with sick muscle cars and i love em. I'm sure alot of those hondas are quick, but they sound like a bag of dick and look the same. If i had to choose a tuner, I would pick a Supra. They are one of the few tuners i like.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Muscle:








vs.

Tuner:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

That is soo f*cking gayy dude , you guys wouldnt stand a chance here in indianapolis
I go to the track every tuesday in the summer and everytime i go muscles get whooped by subaru legacy supercharged untuned C'mon now

You try to show off a clean muscle to a MEXICAN tuner (that's what we call em) 
Duhhh i go with muscle too . This is not about ricers , its about real cars both muscle and tuner

Ive seen plenty of ricey muscles wit 24" rims and candy paint flames...

I also dont get why your laughing trav .. Euro cars are also considered tuners...



the_w8 said:


> This entire thread is why the Impreza is becoming the new Civic. I need to sell my car and get a Porsche so I can blend in with the other old farts.


Are you serious! You would give up you Impreza because of what other people think about tuners :/

Heck just sell it to me... ill take care of her


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm laughing cause that pic is hilarious lol. I've never seen anything like that in person, but some of them get carried away with the pointless wing, lol.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yup im preety sure it photoshopped because it would be illegal to have a wing that high ......


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Photo shopped?







It's made out of wood, it isn't photo shopped


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Fake... I hate this ipod somerimes, i have big thumbs.

It's really not that funny


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Muscle:
> View attachment 200890
> 
> 
> ...


Whats funny is that i started laughing before I scrolled down to the punchline integra. Superbird lol!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> Callaway, Lingenfelter, Mallett and the hinson supercars guys take care of keeping the Vette's at the top of the food chain. it's never going to stop!
> 
> No replacement for displacement...Why Because it's all one big air pump and overall capacity is key, as can do the same mods to a 4 and 6 cylinder that you can to an 8, 10 and 12...it's more of a compression(sp) ratio game.


I respect vetts performance and styling. I just drove a z06 yesterday, and the only bone I have to pick with them is their poor visibility.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

who said anything was funny















I think another problem with the tuner muscle debate is you don't see many douchebags driving muscle cars putting all that crap on nearly as much as you do with tuners, a fast car is a fast car.

IMHO Sleepers > Muscle > Tuner 
cant beat the reaction out of people


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


> This entire thread is why the Impreza is becoming the new Civic. I need to sell my car and get a Porsche so I can blend in with the other old farts.


Are you serious! You would give up you Impreza because of what other people think about tuners :/

Heck just sell it to me... ill take care of her
[/quote]

AGH yes all modded civics sound like sh*t IMO......


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Traveller said:


> The impreza is far from becomming like the civic. A world class rally car, multiple time winner, compared to a civic?


Step into the Subaru world and tell me I'm wrong. Kids can now afford these cars and they're ricing the hell out of them.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i dont mind subarus at all...i think they're a solid car overall. I consider them more of a rally car if anything. Surprisingly heavy cars with a cast-iron block from what i heard.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

basic imprezas are easy to mod and make fast, that's the problem. STi's (the real ones) are still an upper 30k car.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

AGH yes all modded civics sound like sh*t IMO......
[/quote]
yea in your opinion, but whats you opinion worth when you'v built ZERO


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

you dont see many kids in $30k imported impreza



Johnny_Zanni said:


> who said anything was funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because tuners are more available for those retards unfortunetly :/

Im preety sure if there were more of "muscle" car availability we'd see plenty of ricers.... i dont think it be more than tuners but still


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

the_w8 said:


> i dont mind subarus at all...i think they're a solid car overall. I consider them more of a rally car if anything. Surprisingly heavy cars with a cast-iron block from what i heard.


Aluminum blocks. You're probably thinking of the old 4g63 from the DSM's.

R1's right, you don't see kids in STI's. But the first usdm wrx's are down to $8-9k and that's getting within a high school kid's budget. Hence, why they're turning into today's civic.

Anyway, back on topic. I don't really care if it's American or Import. I only care about weight, power, handling, and stopping power. Who makes it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

except ricer, i really dont see what those guys see in those ugly cars


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> btw a 67k lotus exige S240 coupe go's 0-60 in 4.1 seconds and corners like no other car out there...who was saying they aren't fast in a straight line?


I was talking Elise, not Exige. Elise was the car I was looking at but being 6'2" doesn't help me with the Lotus. Like DT said, my knees were hitting the steering wheel and stick.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sprfunk said:


> Callaway, Lingenfelter, Mallett and the hinson supercars guys take care of keeping the Vette's at the top of the food chain. it's never going to stop!
> 
> No replacement for displacement...Why Because it's all one big air pump and overall capacity is key, as can do the same mods to a 4 and 6 cylinder that you can to an 8, 10 and 12...it's more of a compression(sp) ratio game.


I respect vetts performance and styling. I just drove a z06 yesterday, and the only bone I have to pick with them is their poor visibility.
[/quote]

Don't forget the rattling interior after a year. Don't get me wrong I was looking at a z06 last year but decided against it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> btw a 67k lotus exige S240 coupe go's 0-60 in 4.1 seconds and corners like no other car out there...who was saying they aren't fast in a straight line?


I was talking Elise, not Exige. Elise was the car I was looking at but being 6'2" doesn't help me with the Lotus. Like DT said, my knees were hitting the steering wheel and stick.
[/quote]

apparently the exige, especially the S260, is supposed to be a lot peppier than the elise...a lot more of a thoroughbred with just as good handling. sticker price is 75k on the 260, 67k on the 240. either way, it's a lotus, it'll get more looks than a vette.

anyway, hondas will never be good tuners. they're FWD. unless you have an S2000 or an NSX, there's only so much you can do and keep it street legal. that's why supras are such a legend. also the TT versions were a highway car. my friend had a 94 5.0 mustang with a centrifugal blower on it making almost 500hp at the crank...also had a 100 shot of nitrous...we raced a TT supra around some bum ass town in MA, we came to a red light about 1/8th of a mile before the highway, we stomped it, he stomped it, and we smoked him off the line, in-fact, we made it up onto the highway and were a solid 8-10 car lengths ahead of him...once we reached 120mph he blazed past us and our chins hit the floor. that was friggin ridiculous. we used to stomp hondas and acura "teggies" all day in that thing, haha. wannabies. after fast and furious came out, those damn things were everywhere. all these asian kids would buy a 1500 dollar beat up accord or civic, or sometimes someone with some cash would get a used integra, and they would do one thing...put a 150 shot of zex or Nexpress in...also popular was the ever classic CRX with a hole in the muffler. so good.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

That s good you beat ricers in 500hp stang. Now i will bet you if you bring dat badboy down here REAL hondas will be waiting. 
Ill pay your trip food hotel everything if you win


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sorry, i dont do that anymore, and the stang was sold long ago to fund a hayabusa.

hey, why dont you post up a slip or a video of YOUR honda pwning some muscle cars?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

r1dermon said:


> sorry, i dont do that anymore, and the stang was sold long ago to fund a hayabusa.
> 
> hey, why dont you post up a slip or a video of YOUR honda pwning some muscle cars?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> sorry, i dont do that anymore, and the stang was sold long ago to fund a hayabusa.
> 
> hey, why dont you post up a slip or a video of YOUR honda pwning some muscle cars?


i sure will man but they havent opened the track down here yet, My honda is not fast at all 
My dad and his friends cars yess!

Again im not trying to call you out R1, i have nothing but respect for you ... you KNOW your stuff!









and i respect all others who have taken their time to post up facts


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> sorry, i dont do that anymore, and the stang was sold long ago to *fund a hayabusa. *
> 
> hey, why dont you post up a slip or a video of YOUR honda pwning some muscle cars?


Respect!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> sorry, i dont do that anymore, and the stang was sold long ago to *fund a hayabusa. *
> 
> hey, why dont you post up a slip or a video of YOUR honda pwning some muscle cars?


Respect!








[/quote]

not my hayabusa...i would've had a dodge dart sleeper if i had the money this kid put into his mustang...but he figured a NEW hayabusa would get him more looks than an old mustang.

this guy a few miles away has an AMC hornet that he drags at NE dragway. full cage, big stroked 440 with a roots on top, all polished internals, roller rockers, solid lifters...etc...majorly radical cam...he said it dyno's at 1300hp and he runs a 250 shot of nitrous. it's a major beast of a car, but it runs 8's in the 1/4, so...yeah.

he had a dodge dart. beautiful paint...etc...for sale. i went to check it out and he told me all about it. it had a 393 stroker in it with a well hidden blower. not running crazy PSI but he said it's easily over 450hp. anyway, he bolted up 4 mufflers inline so it'd be a sick sleeper, and that it was. it ran low 12's on street tires. he wanted 10 grand...damn i wish.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> sorry, i dont do that anymore, and the stang was sold long ago to *fund a hayabusa. *
> 
> hey, why dont you post up a slip or a video of YOUR honda pwning some muscle cars?


Respect!








[/quote]

not my hayabusa...i would've had a dodge dart sleeper if i had the money this kid put into his mustang...but he figured a NEW hayabusa would get him more looks than an old mustang.

this guy a few miles away has an AMC hornet that he drags at NE dragway. full cage, big stroked 440 with a roots on top, all polished internals, roller rockers, solid lifters...etc...majorly radical cam...he said it dyno's at 1300hp and he runs a 250 shot of nitrous. it's a major beast of a car, but it runs 8's in the 1/4, so...yeah.

he had a dodge dart. beautiful paint...etc...for sale. i went to check it out and he told me all about it. it had a 393 stroker in it with a well hidden blower. not running crazy PSI but he said it's easily over 450hp. anyway, he bolted up 4 mufflers inline so it'd be a sick sleeper, and that it was. it ran low 12's on street tires. he wanted 10 grand...damn i wish.
[/quote]

ten grand is an awsome price R1

holy sh!t 1,300hp

any pics?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

didn't get pics...this was a solid 7 years ago, way before cell phone cameras and all that sh*t. but if i see him at the dragway this year, i'll run up and talk to him.

10 grand was an awesome price for sure. this is the kind of dude that keeps his cars mint inside and out...his idea of a good time is degreasing an engine with a toothbrush until you can see the lustre in the block metal. unfortunately i was a broke ass kid just out of highschool. would've loved that car. but i probably would've died behind the wheel at the hands of a oak tree by the same token.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> didn't get pics...this was a solid 7 years ago, way before cell phone cameras and all that sh*t. but if i see him at the dragway this year, i'll run up and talk to him.
> 
> 10 grand was an awesome price for sure. this is the kind of dude that keeps his cars mint inside and out...his idea of a good time is degreasing an engine with a toothbrush until you can see the lustre in the block metal. unfortunately i was a broke ass kid just out of highschool. would've loved that car. but i probably would've died behind the wheel at the hands of a oak tree by the same token.


i bet man, im 100% sure that i will be getting a muscle when i'm in my own place and established i just dont know what, i like those camaros but i also like those stangs


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump^

Any more discussions guys, if ya have vids of you at the track thatll be cool


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

since you goon's think the 1/4 is worth a sh*t...it's not BTW


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn iv never seen a vette hit those numbers, is that your local track ZO?

Im preety sure you ina vette club right


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

1/4 isnt worth a sh*t? pfft...ok boss. you like to race on a curvey track, that's fine, but dont knock the 1/4. bracket racing is the most fun you can have on a race track.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> 1/4 isnt worth a sh*t? pfft...ok boss. you like to race on a curvey track, that's fine, but dont knock the 1/4. bracket racing is the most fun you can have on a race track.


with modern tech. performance standards need to be stretched to the 1MI...Any D bag can gear for the 1320ft, however the limit will be pushed if the standard is made the mile!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

land speed records huh? i like the 1/4.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

what do you guys think about rotary mazdas ?






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGwpXvFVXIw[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLY82giV-og&feature=relmfu


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I believe the Bonneville course for land speed is well over 1 miles...Ran there twice but what do I know???Your a city guy from MA


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

rotaries are awesome motors, but they're fuel hogs and expensive/not that simple to fix. same as all german engineered sh*t. lol.

06 you drag at all? i dont mean dress in skirts and stilletto's on saturday nights in the red light district...i used to go to the track weekly and i can tell you, the majority of vehicles that are running the 1/4 would be redlining in OD long before the mile mark went by. by the same token, the ones with enough power to gear up more would be unstable at the speed they'd reach. 1/4 mile drags are perfect because of how short the track is, in relation to how fast the cars are. you could make a case for the 1/8th mile, but the 1/4 mile must stay.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

x2 that is true r1


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

R1 I go to as many open road rally's as I can 3-4 each year....I posted my mid 11's with a stock Z0 back in 08.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> x2 that is true r1


You drive a Honda it's probably limited by aero's due to the egg shell


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> x2 that is true r1


You drive a Honda it's probably limited by aero's due to the egg shell
[/quote]

huh


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

rotary engines used to be nice. rx8's are complete sh*t. rx7's are nice, but very very very very picky engines. you gotta check everything on it at least once a week.

I looked into an rx7, too small for me but at the same time the care it takes for the car is crazy.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKA drag limited..Why is that hard to understand...

it dun mean you be unable to push dat der air efishently around duh car's body/


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> rotary engines used to be nice. rx8's are complete sh*t. rx7's are nice, but very very very very picky engines. you gotta check everything on it at least once a week.
> 
> I looked into an rx7, too small for me but at the same time the care it takes for the car is crazy.


yea they failed on that rx-8 , way too heavy and motor not as strong as rx-7 IMO


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Some people just prefer drag. Correct me if I'm wrong, but you can't gear and tune a car for the 1/4 and have it do well in the mile, yet you can't gear and tune a car for a mile and have it do well in the 1/4. Every car is built for purpose, what you decide to do is your choice, there isn't some super car out there that will do the best in drag and track without tuning it for that purpose.
At the end of the day, European cars kick everyone's arse!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> AKA drag limited..Why is that hard to understand...
> 
> it dun mean you be unable to push dat der air efishently around duh car's body/


how bout next time you type with out that d!ck in your hand


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

lol..It's a fact....why would you argue that?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> lol..It's a fact....why would you argue that?


im not







ill just let you type


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

good! At least you understand civic's inadequate in that department and are drag limited..

I agree


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's a nice clip though it isn't that clear, e55 kleeman stage 4 vs a porsche turbo techart, race was from a rolling start of 80mph. I know the owner of the e55 and that day the car had sticky's on, which makes the car look crazy cause it's basically a family car lol.
E55 won from 60-80-100 rolling start.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> good! At least you understand civic's inadequate in that department and are drag limited..
> 
> I agree


proceed ....


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Some people just prefer drag. Correct me if I'm wrong, but you can't gear and tune a car for the 1/4 and have it do well in the mile, yet you can't gear and tune a car for a mile and have it do well in the 1/4. Every car is built for purpose, what you decide to do is your choice, there isn't some super car out there that will do the best in drag and track without tuning it for that purpose.
> At the end of the day, European cars kick everyone's arse!!


very true ,

although i havent seen many euro cars in races


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm still waiting to see a civic of any type???? roll out with "us" open road guys, if you cant roll at 180mph for 15mi straight then home...

y


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

ZOSICK said:


> I'm still waiting to see a civic of any type???? roll out with "us" open road guys, if you cant roll at 180mph for 15mi straight then home...
> 
> y


won't happen


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

rx7's were TT if im not mistaken, and RX8's are n/a. either way, the engineering across the board has given the ole piston engine a massive advantage over the rotaries.

if im going to spend upwards for 50-60k for a sports car, it's going to be american made. sorry. euro can suck my ass. no offense to our resident BMW owners. haha.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Why??? it's a Honda inst that what they do??? yeah civics are bad ass!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> rx7's were TT if im not mistaken, and RX8's are n/a. either way, the engineering across the board has given the ole piston engine a massive advantage over the rotaries.
> 
> if im going to spend upwards for 50-60k for a sports car, it's going to be american made. sorry. euro can suck my ass. no offense to our resident BMW owners. haha.


Other than vette, what american sports car is available in 50k-60k?

And don't worry, all the BMW owners here are douches.

I'll take my luxury plus performance. Still debating a delorean or vette for fun. I know deloreans are a joke with performance, but something about them (time travel probably) that just rocks.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yes it will,

you guys are just soo used to these faggets


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Viper and the vette, nothing else is worth mentioning.

Plus who's saying civics are bad ass? lol


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

juast like your great but with the S4


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Traveller said:


> Viper and the vette, nothing else is worth mentioning.
> 
> Plus who's saying civics are bad ass? lol


Viper not new though. But yeah you could get a used one and wait for perfectly dry day to drive it.

Vette's too, I'd want at least a z06 if I did go vette.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

vipers !! Vettes !! THE BEST ??!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

V8 in the vette, V10 in the viper, crazy torque. No other american sports cars compare to those two. Hell a dodge ram srt10 will outrun anything, lol.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

S4..... is a good luck with that.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ZOSICK said:


> juast like your great but with the S4


The S4 was a great car to drive, when it wasn't in the shop


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> V8 in the vette, V10 in the viper, crazy torque. No other american sports cars compare to those two. Hell a dodge ram srt10 will outrun anything, lol.


Seriously?! No other american ca can top those two?

How bought the new camaro


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> V8 in the vette, V10 in the viper, crazy torque. No other american sports cars compare to those two. Hell a dodge ram srt10 will outrun anything, lol.


Seriously?! No other american ca can top those two?

How bought the new camaro
[/quote]
lol, there's a reason they stopped making them for a while . . .


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That tuner civic can go 300kmh, but no way can it sustain anywhere near that speed. European cars are build to cruise at 150mph+ (240kmh) all day long without any mods and rock steady handling.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

if you've never sat in a viper, you couldn't understand at all...forget corvette, a viper is a whole different experience. when they came out with the z06 i had the luxury of being a passenger in one that my boss owned. it was fast as hell, it was decently good looking, and i didn't mind the interior. but the viper was a raw driving experience. the vette was for going 100+mph with the air conditioning and heated seats on...

back

viper
corvette
Saleen S281
Saleen S302 (80k)
rousch 427R
ANY hennessey built car, including camaro zl1, challenger srt10, viper, charger, vette...hennessey is the sh*t.

there are plenty of options, and i dont like sitting on the equivelent of a leather sofa while dodging through traffic at triple digit speed...i like to feel connected to the action. euro should stick to roadsters, america makes the best sports car pound for pound. i never used to be a fan of the vette, but for 100 grand, you get a ton in that zr1 package. that mfer will eat lambo's all day.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I personally love my muscle cars. Not for any other reason then classic Americana. They just ooz tough and sexy at the same time. There are more then a few oddballs but that makes them all the more interesting. I love the history of some of our modern day higher end engines. And as far as tuners...the ratio of lame/professional tuned up vehicles is so out of balance its hard to know what the hell you're looking at. Seems everyone with a civic or neon has it looking fast but it still has stock everything under the hood. Where when I see a certain classic muscle care I know exactly what to expect.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> there are plenty of options, and i dont like sitting on the equivelent of a leather sofa while dodging through traffic at triple digit speed...i like to feel connected to the action. euro should stick to roadsters, america makes the best sports car pound for pound. i never used to be a fan of the vette, but for 100 grand, you get a ton in that zr1 package. that mfer will eat lambo's all day.


Get the performance package, you'll get amazing seats. Hold you in and are comfortable. Not leather sofa and not sh*t seats either. Perfect combination of both.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

rchan11 said:


> That tuner civic can go 300kmh, but no way can it sustain anywhere near that speed. European cars are build to cruise at 150mph+ (240kmh) all day long without any mods and rock steady handling.


Wow im making fun of that ricer civic, theres no way in hell it reached 300mph


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Porsche has the GT2 rs, GT3 rs, the turbo all beautifully manufactured cars and amazing cars on the track, though you pay a lot more for one. You just can't beat that German efficiency.



piranha-freak101 said:


> That tuner civic can go 300kmh, but no way can it sustain anywhere near that speed. European cars are build to cruise at 150mph+ (240kmh) all day long without any mods and rock steady handling.


Wow im making fun of that ricer civic, theres no way in hell it reached 300mph
[/quote]
Kilometers not miles lol would be 40mph faster then a Bugatti if that statement was true lol.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

many many owners of early 00's VW's would vehimently disagree with that statement. some of the absolute worst, most poorly designed cars out there, especially the passat. i've heard nothing but absolute crap about german vehicle reliability on the whole. and then you pay a million dollars to fix it. american cars are by far the cheapest to fix.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Traveller said:


> many many owners of early 00's VW's would vehimently disagree with that statement. some of the absolute worst, most poorly designed cars out there, especially the passat. i've heard nothing but absolute crap about german vehicle reliability on the whole. and then you pay a million dollars to fix it. american cars are by far the cheapest to fix.


Not if you're talking about fixing a ZR1 or Viper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I have to disagree, never once had a problem personally. Yet every American car I've owned has someway or another failed me, GMC Yukon, Mercury Grand Marquis, Hummer H2 have all had there problems from from trannys to windows you name it it's happened.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> many many owners of early 00's VW's would vehimently disagree with that statement. some of the absolute worst, most poorly designed cars out there, especially the passat. i've heard nothing but absolute crap about german vehicle reliability on the whole. and then you pay a million dollars to fix it. american cars are by far the cheapest to fix.


Not if you're talking about fixing a ZR1 or Viper.
[/quote]

oh really? when compared with a porche GT2 or GT3? i'd love to see the numbers on that one. haha.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> oh really? when compared with a porche GT2 or GT3? i'd love to see the numbers on that one. haha.


That's true.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Traveller said:


> I have to disagree, never once had a problem personally. Yet every American car I've owned has someway or another failed me, GMC Yukon, Mercury Grand Marquis, Hummer H2 have all had there problems from from trannys to windows you name it it's happened.


oh i didn't say american cars dont break...believe me, i've owned plenty to know that they do. im just saying that often it's easier to fix them, and the parts are guaranteed to be cheaper, especially compared to a VW, which is what i was referencing. http://money.cnn.com/2004/11/08/pf/autos/cr_auto_reliability/index.htm early 00's were a particularly dark age for VW's, as pretty much every car they put out had some sort of issue before it reached 40k miles. haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

rchan11 said:


> oh really? when compared with a porche GT2 or GT3? i'd love to see the numbers on that one. haha.


That's true.
[/quote]
But American is far more likely to end up in that situation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Plus if you buy a GT2 or GT3 surely you have enough to fix it, that would be like buying a car and not having money to put petrol in it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what? really? american sports cars are more likely to break than a gt2 or gt3? any numbers on that one?

corvettes have been around for 58 years, there are thousands of dealerships all over america. the LS engine is a cross platform design utilized in many different vehicles, from cars to trucks. the zr1 is a modified LS3 engine (LS9), but regardless, since the same basic design is used in several different vehicles, parts for that motor should not be hard to find...as opposed to the GT3, which would likely need overnight parts from across the pond at a hefty price tag. the corvette is built on a foundation of a successful design. the zr1 shares the same structure and foundation as the most inexpensive corvette, the GT3 has an all around expensive "exotic" pedigree.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

True on that, but you can't compare that crazy German engineering to American engineering.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey R1

you say its cheaper to fix american?

why was it $3,000 dollars to fix my moms transmission on her 2010 tahoe? is it cause they'r new suv?

also my uncles mustang was so expensive to fix that its rusting in his garage








me out


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> hey R1
> 
> you say its cheaper to fix american?
> 
> ...


because thats what your market will bear...Trust me I know these things.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

maybe it's because it's a 50,000 dollar truck, but that shouldn't matter, a 2010 tahoe should be under warrantee...unless he put a honda sticker on it that he got from your underwear drawer.

i sat in a zr1 ltz today...wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooow. that was great. 127,000 on the sticker.

i've always fixed my own cars, jap car parts are much more $$.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

you talk alot of game 
i really wish you were in indy

this video is of a SINGLE CAM motor civic with a t3/t4 turbo running ten seconds






thats a little update on my stock civic wich is gonna stay stock unless i buy another motor


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

edit: there are engine pics


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

thats a soft frame brace

and the red beaks is just for looks


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

my bad.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

its cool man,

let me know what you think

personnally i regret those rims soo much ignore i gottem cause i digged the new color.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good, though the sparco wheel without the seats seems pointless.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

gimme a break lol i dont make that much cash lmao


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

lol. Are those stock headers?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

nope. those are DC sports immitations i got free from my local car shop. hey its free


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Haha! My rotors are bigger than your wheel's


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> Haha! My rotors are bigger than your wheel's











if i saw that driving down the road i would think rice no offense, lime green rims with a bunch of stickers your not nearly as bad as some but id paint those rims black and get some smokey taillights then work on that inline 4 before anything else to the body or interior.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hahahaaa i bet man c'mon its a z1 vette

anyways im not trying to compare it too a 100 grand car soo ya like ?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I was referring to my wifes stock C6 Z51


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> Haha! My rotors are bigger than your wheel's











if i saw that driving down the road i would think rice no offense, lime green rims with a bunch of stickers your not nearly as bad as some but id paint those rims black and get some smokey taillights then work on that inline 4 before anything else to the body or interior.
[/quote]

thats reasonable ughhh what went through me i guess i was just trying to be orriginal









but hey thanks for your suggestions but im either getting rid of her and buying a Mazda rx-7

or swap the motor and rims , interior etc.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Kid, you need to take up auto X....cross

Whats your toe and camber front and rear?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> Kid, you need to take up auto X....cross
> 
> Whats your toe and camber front and rear?


honestly i dont know what your trying to say

again why are you dodging posting pics of your vette


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

look into my history....

If you don't know the basics....like toe, camber, offset, hard and soft roll out's...I'm trying to help you!

I started with a base B18C5!


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

NUFF SAID!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

cute!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

shenlonco1 said:


> NUFF SAID!


Is that a G nat. in the background????


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> cute!


cute??

i love it !!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your civic is gayer than Richard Simmons asshole.


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

ZOSICK said:


> NUFF SAID!


Is that a G nat. in the background????
[/quote]
Hi No it's a old grampa oldsmobile!!!

And what's with the CUTE? My Z28 is a lot nicer than a Rice Burner!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

if your talking bout my car you can sit on an aids infested hairy one, i didnt call it "cute"



Danny Tanner said:


> Your civic is gayer than Richard Simmons asshole.


SHUTUP you know your







to it !


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

*No I was not talking about your car I was talking about all rice burners in general!*










piranha-freak101 said:


> Your civic is gayer than Richard Simmons asshole.


SHUTUP you know your







to it !








[/quote]


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

duuh id pick a muscle over a ricer any day.. sh!t who woouldnt


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

volvo 240's are really easy to work on plus there are millions of parts and many of them come stock turbo'd. They are also a rear wheel drive platform. I wouldn't get a honda, i own one and its a pain in the ass to work on. Press fit brake rotors, have to drop the motor to change a timing belt, just stupid stuff like that. just my 2 cents


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

dang really? i changed my timing belt when i added the AEM cam gears and it was not a pain at all

volvos are nice ( well some of them are) thanks for sharing


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BUMP!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought this whole debate was settled


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Doesnt mean we cant talk about cars

Btw im officially getting an rx-7


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Doesnt mean we cant talk about cars
> 
> Btw im officially getting an rx-7


No one cares.

And have fun with checking everything on the car everyday, rebuilding the engine and all the fun stuff with rotaries. I really hope you've done research other than watching youtube videos.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> Doesnt mean we cant talk about cars
> 
> Btw im officially getting an rx-7


*No one cares.
*
And have fun with checking everything on the car everyday, rebuilding the engine and all the fun stuff with rotaries. I really hope you've done research other than watching youtube videos.
[/quote]








You really think i care, im just trying to continue car talk

dont worry about me, my dad has his expirience with building rotary. Nothing like a 9 sec car but decent

thats the mazda im picking up btw


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

good luck with that POS...is it TT?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Those are some tiny pics . .


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea i know theyr tiny DAMMIT! ill try to make em bigger.

I dont think its twin turbo tho im calling him up today. i want a red one tho


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

another one i like and found on craigslist


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no extra charge for the busted headlight?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

For what you pay for a rx7 you can pick up a used rx8. Id get the rx8 instead because the 13 -msp in the rx8 has a better exhaust port design and is easier to tune because of it. It'll run smoother, won't smell bad, and have better fuel economy.

But if you're dead set on a rx7 then the first thing you'll have to do is upgrade the radiator along with the rest of the cooling system. That's the weak point of the 13b.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> no extra charge for the busted headlight?


If he's lucky, they'll break the second one for free.

Good luck with the rx7, small car, hope you have a plan for a backup DD.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

not many of these old rice bombs are worth a damn anymore. mainly because once the original owner piled miles onto it, while beating it to a pulp (because that's what happens to sports cars, or coupes in general), the second owner finished it off...now you've got 15 year old tired iron that's been beat to death twice. most talon TSi's and eclipse GSx, 3kGT's are beat to hell or crushed, and if you can find a vr4, it's been restored, built out by a racer, or has been sitting in someones collection for the better part of 10 years. same go's for taurus SHO's, lumina z34's, acura integras...and the like. that car needs a thorough inspection before any consideration...and you may want to check into how much parts will cost.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Exactly R1, trying to find a supra, rx7 or nsx that hasn't been abused is like catching a leprechaun.

I did see a nice clean white nsx on the highway on saturday. Always been tempted by that car but the new tires every few thousand miles has pushed me away from the car. Plus the constant civics and neons always trying to race you would get annoying.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> no extra charge for the busted headlight?


If he's lucky, they'll break the second one for free.

Good luck with the rx7, small car, hope you have a plan for a backup DD.
[/quote]

Haha and you bought an S4 knowing the shitty quality...Um pot calling the kettle a dumb sh*t?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lets all sip a cup of super java, and wake right the hell up...there are not enough drugs in the world to get me to shell out 70k+ for a car with less than 300hp. the NSX was an underperformer, and a failure. if the NSX won anything, it's because mugen was working on the engine.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Traveller said:


>


no need for the simile...he corrected the issue


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ZOSICK said:


> no extra charge for the busted headlight?


If he's lucky, they'll break the second one for free.

Good luck with the rx7, small car, hope you have a plan for a backup DD.
[/quote]

Haha and you bought an S4 knowing the shitty quality...Um pot calling the kettle a dumb sh*t?








[/quote]

Nah, I did my research and still knew it was gonna be bad. I knew what I was getting into. I just got sick of it after a year.







I'm just warning the kid that I hope he's gone to the forums with the owners and asked them questions, read up on the maintenance etc. I think I lived on audi's forums for a few months before picking up the S4.

Plus I think its worse cause I was using it as a daily driver vs a second car. If it was a second car, it would have been alittle better. I may have kept it for 18 months.









I got car ADD. I'm already looking for another car, this time a second car though.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

c'mon ! "research" ?

explain yourself what kind of research


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


> c'mon ! "research" ?
> 
> explain yourself what kind of research


Yes boss. Its called reading and asking questions to owners, previous owners, techs and mechanics.

Started off with visiting the ethausiant sites and went from there. sh*t even hit up meets too. 
audizine
s4 forum
audi world
audi forums

Just learning about the vehicle, reading up on it, etc. I don't mean "stealing the vehicle, taking it apart piece by piece and doing tests on it in a lab" if thats what you're thinking.

Good thing for you, the rx7 has a good following so sites should have plenty of information. Just like S4, sh*t one site even had a 20 page guide of what to look for in a nice S4. I guess I must have missed a page when I got my S4. Nightmare for me.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> c'mon ! "research" ?
> 
> explain yourself what kind of research


Yes boss. Its called reading and asking questions to owners, previous owners, techs and mechanics.

Started off with visiting the ethausiant sites and went from there. sh*t even hit up meets too. 
audizine
s4 forum
audi world
audi forums

Just learning about the vehicle, reading up on it, etc. I don't mean "stealing the vehicle, taking it apart piece by piece and doing tests on it in a lab" if thats what you're thinking.

Good thing for you, the rx7 has a good following so sites should have plenty of information. Just like S4, sh*t one site even had a 20 page guide of what to look for in a nice S4. I guess I must have missed a page when I got my S4. Nightmare for me.
[/quote]

out of all your cars .. you digging the bmw the most ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


> c'mon ! "research" ?
> 
> explain yourself what kind of research


Yes boss. Its called reading and asking questions to owners, previous owners, techs and mechanics.

Started off with visiting the ethausiant sites and went from there. sh*t even hit up meets too. 
audizine
s4 forum
audi world
audi forums

Just learning about the vehicle, reading up on it, etc. I don't mean "stealing the vehicle, taking it apart piece by piece and doing tests on it in a lab" if thats what you're thinking.

Good thing for you, the rx7 has a good following so sites should have plenty of information. Just like S4, sh*t one site even had a 20 page guide of what to look for in a nice S4. I guess I must have missed a page when I got my S4. Nightmare for me.
[/quote]

out of all your cars .. you digging the bmw the most ?
[/quote]

I also forgot to mention Z0Sick the reason for the S4 was the IS300 was totaled. So had to "rush" to get a new car, still took me time to find a car and had to pay a huge bill for rental car due to the other company only covering so much of the bill. Said I took too long to find a replacement vehicle.

Out of all, probably. I would say the IS300 was also high up there too. Fun car to drive, kinda heavy and slow, but still had some sporty feeling even for a lexus. (which right now their line up other than the IS-F or LFA sucks). The reliability I loved in the car, cheap to maintain and ran like a champ. 5 speed was fun too. For whatever reason that car's tires just attracted nails.

The 335 is nice cause it has more power, more torque, sportier feeling. Thats what bmw has over mercedes, lexus, audi, etc. I used to think only douchebags drive bmws. Which is still true. But you can find ethusiants with the brand. Even the m3, great car, lots of douchebag owners, but car wise, its awesome. I did look at the m3, but still outta my budget. Got mortgage, student loans and well just want to be able to live, not be car poor. Hence the 335.

S4 fun to drive, not as sporty as the bmw but close. A lot closer than mercedes or the A4. It was the lemon I got that just turned me off to them. The 05's were probably my favorite. But I couldnt find one of those in manuals when I was looking at audi. Now after my experience, I'm gonna wait awhile till my next audi.

RX7's I'll admit, I did look at and wanted to test drive one as a second car. I just couldn't fit easily in the car. 6'2" at 180 and had problems. I would get one of those, NSX or Elise if I had a chance. Two of my friends had rx7s, both pumping some crazy hp. One over 400 and one I swear close to 500, I could be wrong but those fuckers were scary fast.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

I say muscle .. would be hard to me to say the opposite since i ride in this mustang since i was 7-8 years old !

For dayli driver i have an old volvo and i love it , my next DD is sure another volvo , they are full of option and reliable .

Just listening to this whisle at a stoplight with all the people looking at me like wtf is that is priceless









I drove lots of my friends car and they all got their pros and cons

when the blower was installed 4-5 year ago..



this is with the old tune with about 350-400 whp.. i haven't made new one since dyno only my 1/4 pass but its real dark


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mad props vince!!


----------

